# Taking revenge - On the Mumbai meet guys !!



## din (Jul 29, 2008)

Some geeks and fun loving members of ThinkDigit forum decide to meet up in Mumbai. And you can't attend it (place is far away). How do you feel ? Really jelous of them right ? So how to take a revenge on them ? The best thing will be pouring HOT coffee on all of them 

Seems you didn't get it !

Getting cousin's help in editing the photos krazzy sent - FREE

Getting it in to the coffee mug - Rs.290

The joy of pouring HOT coffee on all the guys who were there in the Mumabi meet - PRICELESS 

Click on the thumbnail images to view it enlarged.



*eyagsq.blu.livefilestore.com/y1pLJgMI3iNbAmEgxNdPX73D_Vb8lTYQ6sSRyWNuifTSIVvY043fhjfukqT9gYxfD0z2Bz7HdnITPg/digit-mug-one-thumb.jpg


Click Here if you can't see the thumbnail above


*eyagsq.blu.livefilestore.com/y1pgv_pZis-aSzHgDFaTTbgoBMR1Y5Wh_OLUFUNWQgV4oEUZ5CzlqibEK71BsigXw5TKt8CEHyBbok/digit-mug-two-thumb.jpg

Click Here if you can't see the thumbnail above


*eyagsq.blu.livefilestore.com/y1pejH5YV7PI0-EiEJKyFDSZLkuUv7AwhXQrhBTLUp1LRONGNQsA_BlpTRzlkOyBVjoLon933vorZQ/digit-mug-three-thumb.jpg

Click Here if you can't see the thumbnail above


*eyagsq.blu.livefilestore.com/y1pfh98QpSPnglctelQ8g1ffH3FYy8J63L1rRaoVWZ8pzXaAmAyqrsLx3UYG40OTncgYaQOxUMFNFc/digit-mug-four-thumb.jpg

Click Here if you can't see the thumbnail above


*eyagsq.blu.livefilestore.com/y1pxMHvZoa9vbFhKqPQe53QRxsvsglsjk4S9zjvvo31kdvn1w9Xeq7CP48jk2YyX4g7K5EnqgS7uBs/digit-mug-five-thumb.jpg

Click Here if you can't see the thumbnail above


----------



## Garbage (Jul 29, 2008)

OMG... Mehul cut his hairs again?? :O


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## New (Jul 29, 2008)

Nice..nice...


----------



## ico (Jul 29, 2008)

Pathik looks very serious...........


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 29, 2008)

*@din*, why don't you put it up for sale on eBay??


----------



## din (Jul 29, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> *@din*, why don't you put it up for sale on eBay??



How can I pour hot coffee on all of them (every day) if I sell that ? ? ?


----------



## iMav (Jul 29, 2008)

Good one.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 29, 2008)

Think about the other perspective!! If you put it on eBay, lots of other Digit forummers can buy it and pour HOT coffee on all of 'em 
Start making more mugs today!!!


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 29, 2008)

@din PURE AWESOME...
Nice Idea...

Thats what those guy should have after having all fun alone.

hehehe..


----------



## mehulved (Jul 29, 2008)

No, I love cold coffee.
garbage, not again, just that it hasn't been that long since I cut them, interviews and all, so have to cut em


----------



## goobimama (Jul 29, 2008)

Can I move this thread to the bazaar section? I'd definitely like to buy one of those 

@din: Careful though, don't let the coffee spill onto the sides. Cause then you might have to lick some nerd faces


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 29, 2008)

zomfg... thats an awesome idea, din!


----------



## iMav (Jul 29, 2008)

goobimama said:


> @din: Careful though, don't let the coffee spill onto the sides. Cause then you might have to lick some nerd faces


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 29, 2008)

goobimama said:


> @din: Careful though, don't let the coffee spill onto the sides. Cause then you might have to lick some nerd faces




EWWWWW!!!!


----------



## din (Jul 29, 2008)

goobimama said:


> @din: Careful though, don't let the coffee spill onto the sides. Cause then you might have to lick some nerd faces



Thats why I put only face on the mug  Else it will be worst lol.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 29, 2008)

^^^ wtf.. lol..  haha...


----------



## mehulved (Jul 29, 2008)

Quiz_Master said:


> @din PURE AWESOME...
> Nice Idea...
> 
> Thats what those guy should have after having all fun alone.
> ...


We didn't forbid non-mumbai people, goobi himself is an alien. And you can always organise one near your place.


----------



## Asfaq (Jul 29, 2008)

Woah! awesome dude!!!


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 29, 2008)

Can you make 2 more of those? Me and Goobi seem to be interested.


----------



## krazzy (Jul 29, 2008)

I've seen Coffee with Karan before. But Coffee with krazzy, Goobi, iMav, Pathik, Asfaq, Mehul, sreevirus, Batty, Kenshin, Preshit and Sourabh? Now that's something new.


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 29, 2008)

Good one din


----------



## nish_higher (Jul 29, 2008)

great 
put this in bazaar section

how about some stuff for the shooting range targets?


----------



## Pat (Jul 29, 2008)

How about printing toilet-papers with all those faces ?  Haha!

Nice work din


----------



## iMav (Jul 29, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> how about some stuff for the shooting range targets?



I know 1 guy who would love to buy that.



Pat said:


> How about printing toilet-papers with all those faces ?  Haha!


I think someone has already done that  You know who  Besides be careful, there are 5 mods on that mug.


----------



## nish_higher (Jul 29, 2008)

Pat said:


> How about printing toilet-papers with all those faces ?  Haha!
> 
> Nice work din


 
those 5 green guys might ban you from going to toilet


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 29, 2008)

iMav said:


> I think someone has already done that  You know who


When ? Where ? Why ? Who ? 

PS: I would like to call this the ThinkDigit Mumbai *hot coffee mod*


----------



## Pat (Jul 29, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> those 5 green guys might ban you from going to toilet



Lol! Then I will have to make even better use of toilet papers


----------



## Pathik (Jul 29, 2008)

Dude, seriously.. You like us that much?? 

I would stop drinking coffee forever if I had to do something like that. 

BTW, This feels great. To have myself on a coffee cup. I was feeling that all 20 yrs of my life have been wasted.


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 29, 2008)

Strange, Goobi is featured alone, what about his long lost son?


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jul 29, 2008)

WOW Great....

From which site you got that built ???


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 29, 2008)

lol, good one din brO!


----------



## din (Jul 29, 2008)

Sukhdeep Singh said:


> From which site you got that built ???



No, not any sites. Bavens Studio Cochin, Kerala.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 29, 2008)

yeah dude, you forgot goobi's son


----------



## nish_higher (Jul 29, 2008)

^ +1
should have put both there

but its an awesome work din


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 29, 2008)

You can get one done from Forum Mall, Bangalore. or *www.picsquare.com/ for online.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jul 29, 2008)

din said:


> No, not any sites. Bavens Studio Cochin, Kerala.


Ah! I thought some sites since these days MUGS sites are all over the place


----------



## sreevirus (Jul 29, 2008)

WOW!
I'm on a coffee cup. AWESOME!!!
After coming in late like a VIP for the meet, now I feel like a real celebrity. 

I want one of those cups.


----------



## din (Jul 30, 2008)

You guys are serious about the mug ? Please let me know and I will sure get it.


----------



## sreevirus (Jul 30, 2008)

I am. I can send you money via MO.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 30, 2008)

but din, please try to get that little boy onto the cup


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 30, 2008)

[offtoopic]
@din..............u r married right.....?
don't ur wife get scared of ur this kinda madness...........?
[/offtopic]

nice work dude..............


----------



## ray|raven (Jul 30, 2008)

Great idea din!!


----------



## nish_higher (Jul 30, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> PS: I would like to call this the ThinkDigit Mumbai *hot coffee mod*


or Din's i-Mug


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 30, 2008)

Cool yaar.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 30, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> [offtoopic]
> @din..............u r married right.....?
> don't ur wife get scared of ur this kinda madness...........?
> [/offtopic]
> ...


imagine what would Junior think


----------



## din (Jul 30, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> [offtoopic]
> @din..............u r married right.....?
> don't ur wife get scared of ur this kinda madness...........?
> [/offtopic]



LOL, yes I am married.

This is not exactly a revenge, was just for fun ! And yes, wife know I am crazy, but now its too late for her  I mean if it was before marriage, she could have escaped, now now other way  !!

Meantime, I am immature / crazy in forum only, not that immature in real life 



MetalheadGautham said:


> imagine what would Junior think



He will think of the Johnson&Johnson ad  I mean _'Hain na papa bu .."
_


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jul 30, 2008)

This mug seems to gv them a celeb status


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah. Instead of revenge, you are doing favor for em. sad!


----------



## narangz (Jul 30, 2008)

Nice work Din bhaiya!





amitava82 said:


> Yeah. Instead of revenge, you are doing favor for em. sad!



Revenge- Do what Pat said


----------



## humanbeing (Jul 30, 2008)

bavens studio hmm...I dont know that they can print like this !
BTW ,the link: 
*www.bavens.in/mugprinting.php
u too can order it seems..


----------



## iMav (Jul 30, 2008)

nitish_mythology said:


> This mug seems to gv them a celeb status


Give them? We ARE ... since birth.


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 30, 2008)

In your dreams..


----------



## din (Jul 30, 2008)

humanbeing said:


> BTW ,the link:
> *www.bavens.in/mugprinting.php
> u too can order it seems..



Yah, I tried that first, but seems thats not working, I mean online order etc. So went there in person. And the cup they shows in the site is not available there.


----------



## krazzy (Jul 30, 2008)

We are the l33t c3l3bs of ThinkDigit forum.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 30, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> In your dreams..


Oh common! The g33ks at the Digit Meet are legendary! People are already singing songs about our events. I wouldn't be surprised if they give us each a Bharat Ratna award or something.


----------



## narangz (Jul 30, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Oh common! The g33ks at the Digit Meet are legendary! People are already singing songs about our events. I wouldn't be surprised if *they give us each a Bharat Ratna award or something.*



Again, in your dreams


----------



## din (Jul 30, 2008)

goobimama said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if they give us each a Bharat Ratna award or something.



Hmm, I think there is space for one more circle in the mug (near yours). Do not force me to add that


----------



## mehulved (Jul 30, 2008)

din said:


> Hmm, I think there is space for one more circle in the mug (near yours). Do not force me to add that


Add it, add it, add it. How can the story be complete without it?


----------



## hellknight (Jul 30, 2008)

din bhai.. please add it.. it would've been great.. and add him inside a star or something like that..


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jul 31, 2008)

All members pm a pic of urs to din n he will make a collarge out of it for us


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 31, 2008)

Well to know our mods better why don't you put name tags too against their "Mugshots".


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 31, 2008)

nitish_mythology said:


> All members pm a pic of urs to din n he will make a collarge out of it for us



LOL!!!!!!
If 1% of our forum members take ur advice seriously our beloved DIN uncle is going to be busted.........as he is going to b flooded with lots and lots of wacky faces.........


----------



## din (Jul 31, 2008)

nitish_mythology said:


> All members pm a pic of urs to din n he will make a collarge out of it for us



Hmm, not a bad idea. I was thinking of making something that scares lil kids  This sounds good


----------



## Faun (Jul 31, 2008)

lolz thats hawt, NOT !


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jul 31, 2008)

din said:


> Hmm, not a bad idea. I was thinking of making something that scares lil kids  This sounds good




Or maybe you can manufacture the largest cup in the world and get all the forum members faces in it.

Will entitle you for the Genesis Book of World record


----------



## gaminggladiator (Jul 31, 2008)

hi friends,
i m new to your world,
our world,
but i love gaming,
could u tell me how can i post my query on ythis GAMERZ ?
thanx all


----------



## Faun (Jul 31, 2008)

^^genesis, wtf is that another neo darwin ?


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jul 31, 2008)

gaminggladiator said:


> hi friends,
> i m new to your world,
> our world,
> but i love gaming,
> ...



If he can post here....what istructions are needed to post in Gamerz??


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jul 31, 2008)

Funny... Mehulved actually looks kinda like me... same nose, glasses, had the same hair (I cut it now) and faces also kinda similar...


----------



## narangz (Jul 31, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> Funny... Mehulved actually looks kinda like me... same nose, glasses, had the same hair (I cut it now) and faces also kinda similar...



_Kumbh ke mele mein bichre huye bhai_


----------



## krazzy (Jul 31, 2008)

WTF! First Goobi found his son. Now Mehul finds his brother. Next thing we know Filled-Void is Pathik's grandfather.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 31, 2008)

And Din, his grandmother!


----------



## din (Jul 31, 2008)

LOL

From Uncle to Grandmother ? Goobi and his jokes !!

Ok, on a trip, will be back home Sunday night.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 31, 2008)

^That is funny


----------



## narangz (Jul 31, 2008)

krazzy said:


> WTF! First Goobi found his son. Now Mehul finds his brother. Next thing we know Filled-Void is Pathik's grandfather.





goobimama said:


> And Din, his grandmother!



Hahahahaha


----------



## iMav (Jul 31, 2008)

WTF is happening here?!


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jul 31, 2008)

Nine Nice....


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Aug 1, 2008)

Wow !! .. Man I want one of those mugs .. I'll be visiting Kerala in late August .. So maybe we can meet ..??


----------



## mehulved (Aug 1, 2008)

mugger


----------



## din (Aug 5, 2008)

Was on a small trip, back now.

Those who need a hard copy (lol) of the mug please pm me, I am not sure how to send it though. I mean as its breakable..


----------



## iMav (Aug 5, 2008)

^^ I had sent a cup to my sis up North. Isn't much of a problem, tell those guys (the makers) that you need to gift it, they will give you a box, stuff it with newspaper. It will hold good through courier.


----------

